# Deer stand build:4x6 plans?



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Building my first 4x6 blind so me and the wife can hunt comfortable. I already have the material, just wondering how high to put the widows, how long to make them? Also, how high should I make the walls... 8' with a little slope to let rain runoff, or shorter? I am planning on using 8' 4x4 treated posts and sinking them 2' so the stand will be 6' high. Any other suggestions/comments?

Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Make the stand 5' x 6', you'll appreciate the extra leg room. You'll have to set the chairs you will hunt out of in the stand and figure out what the window height should be, that's the best way to do it.

8' tall walls are always good for head room and yes allow for some run-off to the rear of the stand.

Extend the tin roof out far enough to keep the run-off away from the stand (if it ever rains again) and put molding or flashing over the windows to keep water from running down into them.

TH


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The last ones we built were 5x5 . Plenty of leg room as mentioned and fits two folks easily....


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*4x6 Blind*

I would recommend 4X6 with window height from 41 - 51 inches. (window opening 10 inches). As far as roof 0.5ft offset. (ex 6 ft high and 5.5 rear roof height). This is based on the use of a office chair with adjustable height.


----------

